# HMF programer



## TOT (Jan 22, 2009)

Anybody here had any problem with the HMF burning up the ECU? Or any other problems that I may not have encountered yet?


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

my HMF optimizer fried a couple CDI boxes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Will HMF replace them since its technically their fault?


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

they told me mine had been wet and they would not


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you send them a dirty letter? I would have sent them a dirty letter... haha.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I would think it would be hard to prove their unit cause a malfunction.
They would just have to honor it on your word and most companies aint that cool.


----------



## TOT (Jan 22, 2009)

If there is any sign of the unit being wet then they will not warranty it. The warranty is only for a year anyway.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot the way we all ride you know it's gonna get wet eventually!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> shoot the way we all ride you know it's gonna get wet eventually!


Like the first ride after installing it? :rockn: :saevilw:


----------



## TOT (Jan 22, 2009)

That is the truth, so I guess what I am asking is will the Grizz run as good with out the programmer?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im thinking no, since it's EFI. The programmer should be what is making the air/fuel mixture right w/ the aftermarket exhaust and snorkels. Unless its different than the brute. I know the brute wont.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah you're going to need the programmer.


----------



## TOT (Jan 22, 2009)

I just took off the programer, and rode it around and there is a small difference in take off but after that it seems to be runnig fine. Only time will tell.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

TOT said:


> I just took off the programer, and rode it around and there is a small difference in take off but after that it seems to be runnig fine. Only time will tell.


Only thing I would say is make sure you are not running too lean.... Overtime it will cause premature damage on expensive parts.... Heck, way too rich will too...

I hadn't heard about the Optimizers doing things like that, but it is possible...

Typically snorks will richen up the mixture a bit depending on the amount of flow compared to stock... And of course your pipe will lean it, so alot of times you are back to a GOOD mixture.... MOST times.. Not all...


----------



## TOT (Jan 22, 2009)

A friend of mine has a 02 sensor to put in the exhaust to tell how the bike is running (rich or lean). And I did some research and found out that I can change the air fuel on the display with the on board diagnostic program. What do you think, good or bad idea?


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

as long as you have the o2 sensor to tell how your running try adjusting it on your display


----------



## TOT (Jan 22, 2009)

That is what I was thinking.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

u so smart:thinking:


----------



## TOT (Jan 22, 2009)

I try!!!!!!!


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

:aargh4:


TOT said:


> A friend of mine has a 02 sensor to put in the exhaust to tell how the bike is running (rich or lean). And I did some research and found out that I can change the air fuel on the display with the on board diagnostic program. What do you think, good or bad idea?


 
Yea man, especially with the 02 sensor. That is nice to be able to do that on the display.. I remember reading about it and saw a video on it also when they first came out that year.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dude, dynojet makes a power commander for the grizz. get it!
then download the maps we have on this site and use em!


----------



## TOT (Jan 22, 2009)

Gotta get the money first. But That is the way that I am wanting to go. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## TOT (Jan 22, 2009)

Where are the downloads located on the site?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

here


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

PC 3 is the way to go..


----------

